# Non p.m. chat granted , but worth a mention I feel ,...



## kuma (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello all , hows tricks ?
Hope your all good and well!
I know that there are a few fishermen here so I thought that it would be a great excuse to show off this big bad-boy.
I had a random phone call off of a mate today that I havn't seen in a while , and he was feeling low and wanted to go fishing.
So , in the pouring rain we set off , even though I wasn't that keen for a change.
It was well worth it!
We had Poor Cod , Mackerel , Bass , Spider Crab , and the biggest lobster that I had ever seen with my naked eye , all on rod and line and pulled up the wall without a net.
You gotta see this ,.....




Anyway , I'm done gloating , lol  
All the very best and kind regards for now ,
Chris


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like a family meal!


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 10, 2011)

All is missing is a tub of butter


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice catch and its golden to boot.


----------



## oldgeek (Sep 10, 2011)

My mouth is watering! dammit!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 10, 2011)

looka at the pinchers on that thing. :shock:


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

imagine swimming with him tickling round your toes in the muddy water..


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 10, 2011)

check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7xDRA-fVJc


----------



## Claudie (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! You didn't eat it yet did you?
:|


----------



## Palladium (Sep 11, 2011)

butcher said:


> imagine swimming with him tickling round your toes in the muddy water..



It ain't the toes that i'm worried about.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 13, 2011)

Palladium said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > imagine swimming with him tickling round your toes in the muddy water..
> ...


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Geo (Sep 13, 2011)

i aint eatin nothin with more legs than a cow. :lol:


----------



## sena (Sep 13, 2011)

wow .. Jst incenerate...


----------



## kuma (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello! Sorry I have been a while replying!!
You guys crack me up! LOL
We didn't eat it unfortunatly , buuuut , we did get £56.00 for it from a restaurant!!
That got us some beers and filled my mates small fridge with food for the week , so a good result!!
In the three day fishing stint , we had 12 species , with best fish (European Sea Bass) just breaking the 4lb mark , and obviously 'Lobzilla' at 9lb , and I also landed my first ever Black Bream , which I have been after for some time now! 
Any way's , back to the P.M. chat ,
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

